Ask HN: What’s the story behind your username? - jereees
======
sizzzzlerz
In the early days of the web, many people used America Online as their first
ISP, including me. Even then, signing up meant creating a unique username. I
must have tried 10 or 12 names, all of which were rejected as having already
been taken. Finally, in frustration, I used the name of a then-popular steak
house, substituting ‘z’ for ‘s’ where ever it appeared. To be sure of its
uniqueness, I doubled each ‘z’. It worked and I’ve continued using it for the
last 35 years.

------
wprapido
My former startup, wprapido.com . I had a previous YN username where I forgot
the password. Applied to YCombinator and needed a username. Stayed with it.
Sold the underlying tech behind WPRapido, but retained its identity (domain,
many usernames all over, etc.) and even had a Ltd. company that I used for it
till like 6 months ago

------
BjoernKW
A pretty boring one: My first name with anglicised umlaut in addition to both
middle and last initial of my full name.

I'm not exactly sure where I first used it but I've been doing so consistently
for several years now. It even is the domain name for my business.

------
CM30
Oh, this will probably make me sound way older than I actually am.

Still, it's a shortened version of the username I used for Lycos Mail about
two decades ago that I've stuck with ever since.

------
atsushin
I had started (and then dropped rather quickly) the anime Bungo Stray Dogs,
whose characters are named after classic Japanese authors. The main character
of the show is named after Atsushi Nakajima.

------
thelastinuit
Unfinished graphic novel about a group of scientist leaving Earth. There is an
AI who happens to be the narrator.

------
wglb
I used wgl for decades and started out with that here. Forgot the password and
started over with wglb

------
whereistimbo
Timbo is my name, early twitter account of my username is GPS stamp of my
location.

------
sloaken
Game character name, just made it up. And decided I liked it.

